

Concurrencys Shysters - gnosis
http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2008/11/03/concurrencys-shysters/

======
nwmcsween
Most concurrency is now achieved by a somewhat M:N threading model where n
kernel threads map to m 'slots' (actors.. etc). Why does this method of M:N
threading work yet kernel to userspace M:N threading doesn't?

